# Slide Out Problem?



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

On on the slide out there is a piston that moves the slide. On my camper it looks like the piston rubs the hole in the camper that it comes through. Is this normal? How in the world would i fix it? Are there adjustments on the motor to move it some? or should i just leave it alone.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

Is there any way you can get a picture or two of what's happening? It's kind of hard to visualize exactly what the problem is.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics of problem


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Wow, I'm going to have to check mine. That doesn't look too good...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting and not any good. With an 07....dealers problem.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting and not any good. With an 07....dealers problem.


Just out of warranty. Do you think it is adjustable? Or should i just leave it alone?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would let dealer know, they at the very least could send a pic to Keystone and ask. If its not rubbing, I would leave it alone, myself. If it is a little, check both ends to see if there is any adjustment on it. The dealer might be able to offer a solution also.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I am a glass half full guy on this one. If it just rubs a bit let it slide. If it binds and the slide will stop then it needs to be repaired.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Send the pics to Keystone and your dealer. Don't stop until they replace the cylinder and grind the hole that it travels through. The cylinders ram has many rub marks that will tear up the internal seal causing a leak. The worst the ram gets the faster it takes out seals. This is deffinetly a manufacture defect and Keystone should take care of it. I have a cylinder on my tractor I rebuild atleast 3 times a year do to a very small ding in the outer shell and can't even imagine how much of a pain it would be to fix yours even once a year.

Scott


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If they dont, I would get a Dremmel tool and carefully gring out the frame so it wont rub, you only need a little gone to make it right.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with Scott on this one. This is a manufacturers defect, and should be corrected regardless of warranty.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would let dealer know, they at the very least could send a pic to Keystone and ask. If its not rubbing, I would leave it alone, myself. If it is a little, check both ends to see if there is any adjustment on it. The dealer might be able to offer a solution also.
> 
> John


Yeah, be sure and let the dealer know! Just like I did after coming home Labor Day weekend from a leaking slide out. LOTS of water! I detailed the issue in a previous post. All I can say is that maybe Suncoast and Keystone are more interested in you since your unit is out of warranty and mine is not$$$$$$. Took my unit in to them to be photographed and written up. Waited 2 weeks - no response. I then called, was told I'd be called back by 5pm that day, and still haven't heard anything. I'm not really very happy about it.







I'm sure they are much more eager to get you in the shp when YOU are paying for it. PCM


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. I need to check mine. I agree with the others ... pic to Keystone and see what they have to say. I imagine there is adjustment but I would let them tell you.

Keep us posted

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have to agree with Scott on this one. This is a manufacturers defect, and should be corrected regardless of warranty.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


X2. It is clear from the photos that the plate that the cylinder rod slides through was welded in the wrong place, or the hole was cut out in the wrong place. I can't tell if there is any adjustment (front to rear) on either end of the cylinder, but even if there is, the dealer or Keystone should make this good. It is an obvious Gilligan goof!

The longer this rubs, the sooner the cylinder seals will start leaking. If the leak goes undetected (looks like the leak would be out of sight - dripping into the belly pan) you can eventually lose enough fluid that the pump might burn up.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would take it to the dealer........even if your bumper to bumper warranty is up, items such as the frame, roof, floors, etc are warrantied longer than 1 year.

Steve


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Its going to service. they said it was a quick fix and keystone would cover it.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Its going to service. they said it was a quick fix and keystone would cover it.


Good to hear they will fix it. I haven't looked at mine, anyone else with this issue?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

thats really good to hear !!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Interesting and not any good. With an 07....dealers problem.


Just out of warranty. Do you think it is adjustable? Or should i just leave it alone?
[/quote]
Mine's just out of warranty, too, Lee, the 30th of last month. Hadn't checked mine. Just got back in from a trip. Will check it and let you know, but it LOOKS like a problem that will cause failure, eventually.
WHOOPS!! Just saw where they agreed to fix it. Glad to know that. 
THANKS!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Interesting and not any good. With an 07....dealers problem.


Just out of warranty. Do you think it is adjustable? Or should i just leave it alone?
[/quote]
Mine's just out of warranty, too, Lee, the 30th of last month. Hadn't checked mine. Just got back in from a trip. Will check it and let you know, but it LOOKS like a problem that will cause failure, eventually.
WHOOPS!! Just saw where they agreed to fix it. Glad to know that. 
THANKS!!
Darlene








[/quote]

On tuesday i went under and really looked around. I found that it old his at the very end when the motor twist a little. So its not such a big deal to get done before the trip. I made an apt for when we get back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lee,

How did you discover this in the first place? I just tried to look at mine and the cylinder rod appears to be covered by the underbelly cover. Did you have to remove it to see the problem??


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Lee,
> 
> How did you discover this in the first place? I just tried to look at mine and the cylinder rod appears to be covered by the underbelly cover. Did you have to remove it to see the problem??


You probably don't have one on yours. I don't either. I have an electric slide and that shaft is only on hydraulic slides. I thought all Outbacks had electric slides so I was surprised to see that.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Lee,
> 
> How did you discover this in the first place? I just tried to look at mine and the cylinder rod appears to be covered by the underbelly cover. Did you have to remove it to see the problem??


You probably don't have one on yours. I don't either. I have an electric slide and that shaft is only on hydraulic slides. I thought all Outbacks had electric slides so I was surprised to see that.
[/quote]

If you look under the slide, mine is beside the slide rails. It was making some noise so i went to look at it. Thats when i found it.

On tuesday i had my dw move the slide while i was under there looking around. That is when i found out it only hit and the very end.

I also dug around and found out it is electric and not hydraulic like most thought (my self included) 
It could be only on this model?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I also dug around and found out it is electric and not hydraulic like most thought (my self included)
> It could be only on this model?


Well that is strange. Here I thought I finally figured out why they included a manual for a hydraulic slide in my info package but no manual for an electric slide.


----------

